
Show HN: New Video Game Journal - felipemnoa
Hello All,<p>I&#x27;ve decided to start a video journal to record the progress of a new video game I&#x27;m developing.<p>Basically, I will be uploading videos of my progress to Youtube every couple of days or weeks. I will also make available the latest copy of the game in the Google Play Store.<p>My main reason for this is that it is really hard for me to release anything to production. I can spend a huge amount of time working on something and then when it comes time to get it ready for release I&#x27;m too exhausted and wanting to work on something else.<p>Which is why I have a lot of unreleased projects.<p>To fix that I&#x27;ve decided to flip my entire process on its head. I will focus mainly on releasing software. Every time I make some changes to the code I will be releasing it in the Google Play store, even if they are quite minor. I will also be making a video to show the new features.<p>Hopefully this experiment will work out.<p>The tentative name of the game is Machina: A game about building machines.<p>My first journal entry is at: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=g7zkEHGTWe0&amp;t=14s" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=g7zkEHGTWe0&amp;t=14s</a><p>The download link is at: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.noatechnologies.android.machinaw&amp;hl=en_US" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.noatechnol...</a><p>If you click on the video like you will notice that it does not do anything yet.<p>It is only a platform in the middle of nowhere with the player standing on the middle of it. You can pan the camera in any direction and move the player in any direction. By the end of the video the player moves over the edge and falls into the infinite abyss.
======
azhenley
Will you be narrating the videos? I think it will greatly improve the videos
having you explain what is going on, what is new, what is next, and what we
are looking at.

I'm eager to see how your game progresses. Good luck!

~~~
felipemnoa
>>Will you be narrating the videos?

I'm not good at this. But I may give it a try. At least on some of the videos.
At a minimum I'm thinking of adding text narration.

